# [OT] ventola portatile

## Mr.Evolution

scusate per questo TROPPO [OT] post.....

ma ho girato mezza città alla sua ricerca e nessun risultato....

Vi esprimo il problema:

Il mio portatile (mitac 7521)  ha la ventola del dissipatore che è andata!

Non è niente di speciale....una ventola 5volt che "spinge" l'aria verso i lati anzichè verso il basso....di 4cm di diametro ed alta 5mm....

HELP!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

prova nei negozi di elettronica o nella zona industriale vicino casa tua (specie nei laboratori artigianali). altrimenti prova a ordinare online (es. CHL)

----------

## marco86

secondo me ho chiedi dove l'hai preso che te ne facciano arrivare una dal fornitore..

oppure come dice fonderia cercala in internet....  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Già fatti tutti i negozi di informatica ed elettronica.....

In rete mi hanno detto che in assistenza vorrebbero da me più di 70 euri perché vendono il dissipatore tutto unito (che a me non serve)

Spero in qualche negozio di riparazioni ma è diff.anche lì....

Non c'è nessuno che ne ha una a casa che me la venderebbe??

----------

## Mr.Evolution

su CHL dove devo andare??? C'è di tutto nuovo ma ricambi non ne vedo....

----------

## marco86

punto uno se non dici il modello credo sia difficile che qualcuno sappia cosa venderti...

punto due, 6 sicuro che non riesci a modificarti tu la ventola?

Credo che la ventola sia standar, e che sia solo il dissipatore in se che cambi...

io per spendere 70 euro me ne assemblerei una artigianale, con tutte le precauzioni possibili, ovvio  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Bhe, 70 euro e' proprio il minimo...

Per muovere solo un dito vogliono 50 euro di solito,  + i ricambi

----------

## marco86

 *federico wrote:*   

> Bhe, 70 euro e' proprio il minimo...
> 
> Per muovere solo un dito vogliono 50 euro di solito,  + i ricambi

 

ah, certo che per fotterti i soldi sono buoni, ma non credo sia cosi difficile adattare un'altra ventola su quel dissipatore...gli unici inconvenienti credo che siano quelli di spazio...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

...mi servirebbe la ventola da adattare però.....è questa che non riesco a trovare...

----------

## marco86

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> ...mi servirebbe la ventola da adattare però.....è questa che non riesco a trovare...

 

neanche nei siti di modding, che trovi le ventole più sgrause al mondo?

tipo qua...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Grazie sisma86!

Carino il negozio ed anche economico!

Conosci niente di più a nord??? (così prendo il treno da Padova e risparmi sulle spese di spedizione)

----------

## marco86

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Grazie sisma86!
> 
> Carino il negozio ed anche economico!
> 
> Conosci niente di più a nord??? (così prendo il treno da Padova e risparmi sulle spese di spedizione)

 

sinceramente non so che articolo ti interessa di preciso...

L'hai trovata li un aventola che può montare sul tuo dissipatore?

Cmq io mi ero fatto spedire della roba, anchè perchè molte cose del modding nei negozi non le trovi, e da loro trovi tutto!

Mi sembra che se paghi prima sugli 8euro se paghi in anticipo, e sui 12/13euro quando arriva il corrire a casa...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ho mandato un mess.chiedendo a loro perché ci sono tante ventole (ed anche economiche).....ma a 5volt sono veramente poche....ora attando risposte...

----------

## marco86

il voltaggio non è  un problema, prendi un regolatore di tensione, o gli metti una resistenza....almeno, credo  :Wink: 

tornando al fatto di negozi più a nord di quello, nn credo che ti convenga perdere il tempo per un viaggio, anche pperchè con loro con 8 euro ti togli la paura....

Mi ricordo che per le domande c'è il loro help desk veramente efficiente, dagli tutti i dettagli e loro ti aiuteranno di sicuro...

Good luck..  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ok, aspetto loro

----------

## Mr.Evolution

non hanno ventole a 5volt.....

altre idee???

----------

## marco86

ne prendi una da 12 e ci metti un regolatore di tensione...

Mi sembra si chiami cosi...ma io e l'elettronica non siamo amici  :Wink: 

Cmq sono sicuro che è possibile passare da 12V a 5V.....

Adesso vedo se ti trovo qualcosa su google...

//EDIT:

```

Per ottenere la 7v dal tuo alimentatore, non servono resistenze, basta che colleghi la ventola nel seguente modo.

 

 Alimentatore giallo---------------ventola rosso

 Alimentatore rosso---------------ventola nero

 

 la differenza di potenziale tra i capi e' di 7v, difatti il giallo e' a 12v, il rosso a 5v, se fai la differenza hai 7v. ;)

```

Io non è che ne capisco molto di elettronica...

Pero forse collegando.....

```

 Alimentatore giallo---------------ventola rosso

 Alimentatore nero---------------ventola nero

```

Oh, sono solo ipotesi che faccio leggendo in giro, se fondi io non ne so niente....  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ma dove li trovo i contatti rosso, nero e giallo in un portatile????

é già qualcosa se risco a vedere il processore.............

----------

## marco86

SInceramente credo che devi smontare qualcosa, ma forse ti conviene ripiegare su un forum diverso da quello di Gentoo per sapere come adattare la tua ventola...

Io ti posso consigliare questo, è un forum di modding... sicuramente se ne intendono di più di me...

registrati e posta il tuo problema, sono tutti grandi appassionati di modifiche...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ho già postato anche su hwupgrade ma la comunità gentoo mi ha sempre aiutato e confido in voi.

Non è che io non voglia provare la tua soluzione di adattamento ma la ventola dovrebbe "spingere" l'aria verso l'esterno e quelle a 12v di solito la spingono verso il fondo.....

è proprio un problema di design.

Grazie si tutto sisma86, sei proprio gentilissimo ma attendo qualche altra impressione o se ti viene in mente altro

----------

## marco86

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> ho già postato anche su hwupgrade ma la comunità gentoo mi ha sempre aiutato e confido in voi.
> 
> 

 

Anch'io confido molto in questo forum, è il migliore per me!

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che io non voglia provare la tua soluzione di adattamento ma la ventola dovrebbe "spingere" l'aria verso l'esterno e quelle a 12v di solito la spingono verso il fondo.....
> 
> 

 

L'avevo capito, ma pensavo che tu avessi gia trovato una ventola adattabile al tuo dissipatore, e credevo che ti rimanesse il problema del voltaggio

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è proprio un problema di design
> 
> 

 

Ma di ventolele cosi a 12V ne hai viste? sapebbe già un gra passo avanti, e non vorrei dire, ma una ventola da 12V, se gli applichi una tensione di 5V, non si rovina, gira solo più piano...

Questo però potrebbe essere un problema, e se non ti raffredda basta..?

Pensandoci bene, quindi il problema del regolatore di tensione non c'è più, il problema e se appunto il numero dei giri e sufficiente, il tuo portatile scalda tanto...?

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie si tutto sisma86, sei proprio gentilissimo ma attendo qualche altra impressione o se ti viene in mente altro

 

Figurati, ogni tanto almeno posso essere utile anch'io al forum..  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

il mio non è un portatile, è una stufa (monta una cpu DESKTOP).................

avevo trovato una ventola di un altro portatile ma non raffredda abbastanza

----------

## marco86

Non è bello allora se scalda tanto, sicuramente una ventola 12V alimentata a 5V non terra il passo....

è un vero problema sai secondo me....

e poi la ventola del proc è importantissima, fartene mandare una originale e spendere quello che c'è da spendere?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

se il proc scalda troppo il portatile si spegne automaticamente..........non si può bruciare il processore quindi........

Stavo pensando seriamente di prenderla originale ma speravo in idee argute......

----------

## marco86

si ma non è bello, considera che più un processore scalda più la sua vita si accorcia, in altre parole più lo raffreddi, più ti dura!

non so, fossi in te opterei per quella originale, perchè non so se ne verrai mai fuori se no....

----------

## Mr.Evolution

mi hai aiutato più tu di tutto hwupgrade

----------

## marco86

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> mi hai aiutato più tu di tutto hwupgrade

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Figurati, in questo Forum di solito sono io che vengo aiutato, anche se ogni tanto riesco a dare 2 dritte sono felice di farlo....

----------

